# Make a Big Optimized All In One CD....



## Quiz_Master (Jan 21, 2006)

*Tutorial … make a big optimized AIO CD*

Note: - You must have licenced copy of all the softwares...


*Am sure all of you have seen the AIO collections and even know how to make one, so what is new in this tutorial?

In this tutorial we are going to make a big AIO one, say like Norton 2006 AIO OR MacAfee AIO …. What ever, the main thing is you want to put more than 1G on a simple 700MB CD.

So what do we need?

1.Autoplay media studio : to build the autorun interface for your collection
2.CDimage GUI beta 3 or the more resent one you get : to optimize the files

Optimize ? …. What dose that mean ?

Let us have it in a simple way before we see the pictures. Optimize means that we have some programs that have some files repeated in each one

In our example we will optimize a Norton products, so let us take a look in that.
-Norton antivirus : this is only the antivirus
-Norton internet security : antivirus + firewall
-Norton system works : antivirus + firewall + utility

Do you see what I mean now ? … as long as there is something shared between any program and the other then we can use optimization to reduce the size of the final package. And this is what we will learn in this tutorial

Am not going to talk about Autoplay media studio in here , I think most of you know how to use it , or you can use any autoplay program to build your interface

Even if you did not build an interface it is ok , but it is better to have one

I made an autorun design for my Norton 2006 AIO package and it looks like this :

*img470.imageshack.us/img470/8624/optimize018em.gif

And let us take a look at the file size of this collection

*img470.imageshack.us/img470/8640/optimize036xi.gif


*img470.imageshack.us/img470/6663/optimize044ho.gif


Note that I have removed the win9x files from this pack , otherwise the size should be more than this for sure, but anyway … we are talking here about how to place the 982MB we have on a normal 700MB CD.

As to say we want to make an iso file that look like this

*img447.imageshack.us/img447/89/optimize021un.gif

Now you can see that we did optimize the size from 982mb to 692mb … 


I talk too much …. Sorry

Let us get to work …. 

-Now let us say you have your files and design done and they are all in one folder
-We will now use the CDimage GUI to handle the optimization

*img447.imageshack.us/img447/7691/optimize056wg.gif

In the root : browse to where you have stored your files and design and then select where you want to save the final iso and select a name for it

*img447.imageshack.us/img447/122/optimize066wq.gif

Remember to select this option, just incase if there is any hidden files

*img447.imageshack.us/img447/7728/optimize073rs.gif

Here I did select to allow long filenames and not to convert the lowercase into an uppercase ones …. Such options is up to you after all and you should have your try and error tests

*img447.imageshack.us/img447/48/optimize083jm.gif

This is the main item … the trick if we can say so. When you select this option then if there is any duplicated files it will be included only once as a file but virtually it will be added as size

What crap ? …. Are you lost ?

Let us make it simple …. Say there is a file named [file.exe] with a size of 15mb, and this file is duplicated about 10 times …. So the optimization will add it only once as a 15mb, but in the total size of the CD there will be 15x10 = 150 MB of the total size just for that file

Got it now ? …. I hope you did

Let us continue the pictures and you will see what I mean more clear

*img447.imageshack.us/img447/2395/optimize099zp.gif

In this picture I have selected to ignore the max image size … say I want to burn on a DVD … it is up to me, right ? … Then select the volume label for the iso CD as you like… the Vol. name is differ than the CD name. I think you know this point

*img447.imageshack.us/img447/51/optimize104tk.gif

Once you are done , then it is time to start the optimization, press the button and let the program do its job, once it is started you will be directed to the message tab window

*img447.imageshack.us/img447/183/optimize113pt.gif

Now let us analyze the results :

-the image size was over 1G bytes [before]
-make sure the program is getting its source from the path you have stored your files in
-the optimization is done and we were able to save about 30% of the final size
-size after optimization is 726 bytes, and that is sure less than 1034 bytes as you can see it by your self

That is what we call an optimization and this is the way to fit your collection on a normal CD

Just remember that the optimization is done only when there is a common files in between, that is to say you can not make optimization for Norton antivirus + MacAfee spam + outpost firewall …. It is so clear that there is nothing common in between them

Hope you got the point clear by now.*

Cheers,


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 21, 2006)

awesome tut dude !!!


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 21, 2006)

nice tutorial.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 21, 2006)

good useful tutorial


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 22, 2006)

hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
my data cap reduced again........

y dont u guys post the thumnails........


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 22, 2006)

Â©Base™ said:
			
		

> hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> my data cap reduced again........
> 
> y dont u guys post the thumnails........



 haha haa - use opera to hide images to save ur bandwidth

and yes Quiz_Master  thanks for this great tut. really usefull. thanks.


----------



## ravimevcha (Jan 23, 2006)

awsome tutorial buddy..  when ever i see this type of CD i cant understand how they can include more then 700mb in CD but  u clear all my doubt.. Thanks a lot


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 23, 2006)

Â©Base™ said:
			
		

> hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> my data cap reduced again........
> 
> y dont u guys post the thumnails........



I was thinking that opening each pic in browser is very tiresome work. (atleast for me.)

I think its better to give full pic in tutorials cause to understand the tutorial u need to see all pics.
And clicking that much thumbnails is very combersom.


----------



## tuXian (Jan 23, 2006)

ravimevcha said:
			
		

> awsome tutorial buddy..  when ever i see this type of CD i cant understand how they can include more then 700mb in CD but  u clear all my doubt.. Thanks a lot



Ditto


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 1, 2006)

Well mate..Atleast post the source..

or admit that its a rip off from a warez forum...

I wont post the name of forum here..!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 1, 2006)

Its not a rip. I posted this.

This is my creation 100%.

If u r talking about *p*w*. I posted this there too.


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 3, 2006)

Well not sure about it..that u only posted...but had seen the same post...even with same fonts...so it was unlikely....

Anyways...


----------



## amritpal2489 (Feb 4, 2006)

awesome


----------



## amritpal2489 (May 15, 2006)

are the video cds also made this way?


----------



## thegame_rulez (May 16, 2006)

how did make the layout for norton? i want to make similar layouts for my collections.any help would be appreciated.


----------

